

There's Still Money in Web Retailing - dpapathanasiou
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/27/technology/27ecom.html?ex=1345867200&en=d9504a022a5fe04c&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
dpapathanasiou
Anyone up for building a _"ViaWeb 2.0"_ ?

~~~
maurycy
Shopify?

